# PHP 5.6 and 7.0 support



## machek (Oct 18, 2018)

PHP versions 5.6 and 7.0 support ends in December

Branch     Initial Release     Active Support Until     Security Support Until
5.6 *     28 Aug 2014     4 years, 1 month ago     19 Jan 2017     1 year, 8 months ago     31 Dec 2018     in 2 months
7.0     3 Dec 2015     2 years, 10 months ago     3 Dec 2017     10 months ago     3 Dec 2018     in 1 month

http://php.net/supported-versions.php

What's FreeBsd plan for support of those packages?
 Sticking to the latest version it doesn't feel like security patches will be backported.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2018)

machek said:


> What's FreeBSD plan for support of those packages?


There isn't any. The default PHP version is already changed from 5.6 to 7.1. When 5.6 and 7.0 are end-of-life they will eventually be removed from the ports tree.



machek said:


> What's FreeBSD plan for support of those packages?


FreeBSD does not support third party software. At all. If software is dead (end-of-life, stale, never updated, disappeared, etc) it will eventually get removed from the ports tree.


----------



## machek (Oct 18, 2018)

SirDice thanks for the clarification


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2018)

Case in point: lang/php52, lang/php5.


----------



## joneum@ (Oct 18, 2018)

Currently PHP 7.1 is default in FreeBSD.
This weekend I will start working on PHP 7.2 as default


----------



## obsigna (Oct 18, 2018)

joneum@ said:


> Currently PHP 7.1 is default in FreeBSD.
> This weekend I will start working on PHP 7.2 as default


Please would you consider to make thread safety a default option. I am on PHP 7.2 already, and I use it together with the worker mpm of Apache 2.4. The only reason, why I need to maintain PHP by building from the ports and not by loading the binary packages, is that the thread safety ZTS option is turned off by default.


----------



## marian_cerny (May 15, 2019)

In case somebody would need to install PHP 5.6 after it has been removed from the ports tree, I have created this project:
https://github.com/mariancerny/freebsd-ports-php56


----------



## ironudjin (Jan 2, 2020)

marian_cerny said:


> In case somebody would need to install PHP 5.6 after it has been removed from the ports tree, I have created this project:
> https://github.com/mariancerny/freebsd-ports-php56


Could you please make the same for php-7.1? Thank you!


----------

